# 1/2 inch pex to shower



## outnabout (Oct 23, 2007)

I have enclosed my plumbing in my bathroom,i installed 1/2 inch pex my shower head drips.It says in the install not to use 1/2 pex from the base to the shower head i did not notice now i have to find a fix so i dont have to tear the wall and tub surround open..Any ideas i would greatly appreciate .Thank you...


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello Outnabout:
I don't see how your shower head knows what type of pipe you used. If this is a tub/shower, there is a problem with the diverter in the tub spout. When the pressure is turned off the diverter (in the tub spout) should fall back in place, thus releasing the water in the riser to drain back out and eleminate any leaking. Check to be sure the diverter is acting right before opening any walls.
We'll be glad to help further with more details frunished by you.
Glenn


----------



## outnabout (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Glenn thanks for the repley.I fixed the problem i had pex going up to the diverter and it wasnt enough pressure to shut the diverter when using just the spout,it would leak out of the shower head when using just the spout..


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Out N About. I'm glad it worked out for you. We are still here to attempt to help with any DIY problem you have. Keep in touch.
Glenn


----------

